# Sustanon: it's the noobs choice



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2011)

But if you were going to run it, and cost/availability wasnt an issue, how would you dose it?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 27, 2011)

750 to a 1000 weekly with a dbol kick start


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would inject ed day 1 cc for the (1750mg)first week then I would drop the injections to 4 times(1000mg) a week from there until the end of the cycle 1cc each time. I would stop injecting after 6-8 weeks


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 27, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> 750 to a 1000 weekly with a dbol kick start



+1, I agree you need those kinds of doses with sust. Heavy was on it for a loooong ass time. I'm sure he will chime in on this one




/V


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy crap 1750 a week!!! I would jacked in a coffin lol overdose for me atlease


----------



## GMO (Mar 27, 2011)

Since there is only 30mg of prop in 1cc, you would almost have to pin ED to get the most out of the prop.  30mg eod of prop ain't s**t.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 27, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Holy crap 1750 a week!!! I would jacked in a coffin lol overdose for me atlease


 
You actually aren't getting nearly that much because a lot of that is a long ester. You would only be using the short esters in the first week. GMO is right about the prop.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 27, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> You actually aren't getting nearly that much because a lot of that is a long ester. You would only be using the short esters in the first week. GMO is right about the prop.



So heavy dose would be key to benefit on susaton then. Thats sucks because i only got 3 10mil vils i was planing on that deca sust dbol thats what i got in hand I remember we all talk about thats dam the person who made sust lol


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2011)

it depends on the brand of Sust, some have longer ester steroids in them like Cyp, you can inject those 2 x weekly and they work great.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> it depends on the brand of Sust, some have longer ester steroids in them like Cyp, you can inject those 2 x weekly and they work great.


 

There are blends out there that work much more efficiently than the basic sust. Like prince said above ^ and No you don't have to run sust in the heavy doses that I stated above Chino, but that is how I would run the original sust. blend.   Actually I just wouldn't run it at all because I feel much better on Test C or E. I don't like sust. but the blends prince is talking about would be a lot better but I have never used one like that.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2011)

I shot sust every 3 days whenever I cycled it. I did a run off and on for 3 years of sust. Basically 10 weeks on 8 weeks off and repeat. 750-1,500mg weekly is a good range.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you like it heavy?  How did you feel on it compared to Test C or E?  Could you feel any differece.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 27, 2011)

I to am curious how you like it compared to prop or enth. I havent run sust before


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 27, 2011)

Heavy has more experience with sust. So he could answer this better than most.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Mar 27, 2011)

Not meaning to hijack this thread but I am curious about sust as well and I was wondering if there is any substancial pain associated with sust injects... I was thinking there might be some due to all the different esters? Can some one let me know? Thanks!


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 27, 2011)

my test of choice when i don't use TNE is sustanon or any test blend......the prop in it is so minimal though that ED or EOD is best for me......i'm a high doser and run at least 1ml ED on average


----------



## ROID (Mar 27, 2011)

M/W/F. I'm using .75ml 3x per week at the moment.  turns out to be a relatively small dose but it suits me fine right now.

Who ever decides to run it needs to subtract the ester weights so that you know exactly how much actual test you are getting per week and then adjust the dosage from there. eitherway, 750mg should be plenty for anyone who is just a recreational BB. I''m trying to move past the idea of more is better, sometimes more is better though


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 27, 2011)

x2 on the actual weights vs estered weights......500mg/wk is like only 300-350mg absorbed with the longer esters.....


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 27, 2011)

750 minimum weekly, i find long ester test effects my libido much better, especially with e.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2011)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> Not meaning to hijack this thread but I am curious about sust as well and I was wondering if there is any substancial pain associated with sust injects... I was thinking there might be some due to all the different esters? Can some one let me know? Thanks!



Every brand is different. I personally love sustanon and have used it a few times over the years. For a beginner twice a week can produce awesome gains. Like TGB said for an advanced user the dose should be increased to get the full effect of the blended esters. I run it like heavy said every three days. As far as pain goes it's never been as bad as say straight prop and it also depends on the location of injection. I find glutes and quads to be painless. If you use the smallest gauge you can get it through and inject deep enough the pain is almost nil. If you are sloppy and stir around the needle and use a large gauge and don't thoroughly massage the area after injecting any gear will hurt IMO


----------



## ROID (Mar 27, 2011)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> Not meaning to hijack this thread but I am curious about sust as well and I was wondering if there is any substancial pain associated with sust injects... I was thinking there might be some due to all the different esters? Can some one let me know? Thanks!



depends on where you get it. A good test blend manufactured correctly should not cause any pain.

Mine has zero pain ,even if i pin 3ml at once.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 27, 2011)

see gen shi susta has 60 mg  test prop 120 mg test pheny 120 mg test iso 200 deca mix thats 500mg hummm


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 27, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> see gen shi susta has 60 mg  test prop 120 mg test pheny 120 mg test iso 200 deca mix thats 500mg hummm



that's a misprint....that is supposed to be the "total" amount in the 2ml vials....same for the genshi sust1250 is total for 5ml


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> that's a misprint....that is supposed to be the "total" amount in the 2ml vials....same for the genshi sust1250 is total for 5ml



what is the real numbers


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 27, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> what is the real numbers



just divide by 2ml.....the numbers listed are total amounts for the 2ml vial, hence sust500 or sust1250.....each ml actually has 250mg/ml....so the math is simple then


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 27, 2011)

ahhh i see 1250/5=250 250mg nice i should never drop out of first grade


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Mar 27, 2011)

Great information. I never considered upping the dose based on the long vs short esters.. Thanks! Lots of stuff to take into account


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I would inject ed day 1 cc for the (1750mg)first week then I would drop the injections to 4 times(1000mg) a week from there until the end of the cycle 1cc each time. I would stop injecting after 6-8 weeks


 
I like this idea. The only thing different I would do is after the first week pin 4mls (at once) E5D. 

Rational is based on the ester-half-lives, and the fact that 30mg of prop is fuck-all.

So every 5 day you get:

120mg prop (1 day)
240mg p-prop (2-3 days)
240mg isocap (3-5 days)
400mg dec (7-8 days)

by the time the isocap is gone, you're getting another hit.

Still gonna cause issues with unstable bloods, but it makes sense to me - you'd probably wouldnt go into PCT until at least 3 weeks after the last shot.


----------



## Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

if u inject 1000mg a week u only ingest roughly 700. so more doesnt hurt you!  ed is the shit. 

i find leaner gains than just running test e....


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Did you like it heavy? How did you feel on it compared to Test C or E? Could you feel any differece.


 It was all I could get for years so I used it. Sust works great, just sucks for PCT because the long ester hangs on when you are ready to finish. I prefer cyp or enanthate but sust works good.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I like this idea. The only thing different I would do is after the first week pin 4mls (at once) E5D.
> 
> Rational is based on the ester-half-lives, and the fact that 30mg of prop is fuck-all.
> 
> ...


 

I like this a lot.  I wouldn't mind experimenting with this sometime to see how it works out.  Looks good on paper at least.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> It was all I could get for years so I used it. Sust works great, just sucks for PCT because the long ester hangs on when you are ready to finish. I prefer cyp or enanthate but sust works good.


 
Maybe I should try to run it again in higher doses to kickstart a cycle in the future.  What do you think of usin it for say 3-4 weeks at at least 4cc a week along side of a moderate dose of test cyp say like 400mg .  Then when you discontinue the sust up the dose of cyp.  Just thowing out a thought.  Not really sure how effective this would be but what do you guys think.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Maybe I should try to run it again in higher doses to kickstart a cycle in the future. What do you think of usin it for say 3-4 weeks at at least 4cc a week along side of a moderate dose of test cyp say like 400mg . Then when you discontinue the sust up the dose of cyp. Just thowing out a thought. Not really sure how effective this would be but what do you guys think.


 
Yeah, nice!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

I would throw it away and go with something else.  All the different esters in it makes for unstable blood levels.  

One of the worst designed AAS ever.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder how many UGL's actually have the listed esters in their Sustanons?

Meaning if that bottle really had say 250/300mg of C or E in it, who would know the difference and how would the end result really be any different?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Maybe I should try to run it again in higher doses to kickstart a cycle in the future. What do you think of usin it for say 3-4 weeks at at least 4cc a week along side of a moderate dose of test cyp say like 400mg . Then when you discontinue the sust up the dose of cyp. Just thowing out a thought. Not really sure how effective this would be but what do you guys think.


 I would just take a butt load of sust and then run an oral as the esters are clearing at the end.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

That is a great idea. Didn't think about that.  Thanks Heavy.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 29, 2011)

How much should i stay with 750 or 1000 to benefit the aas remember my cycle will be dbol deca sust


----------

